# Sharing my humble website myLifePhotography.net



## myLifePhotography (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi,

I had a little website called myLifePhotography

Please do check it out and appreciate if there is any comments !  

I strive to be be a one-stop station for photography so I can share with all my friends everything that is happening in the photography world right now especially the ongoing photography competitions.

If you guys had any nice sites that provide valuable photography knowledge and photography contests, I would be more than happy to link them from my site.

Thanks! Happy Valentine Day to all of you !


----------



## myLifePhotography (Jan 13, 2008)

After nearly 1 year, I have give my little website some new updates....

I will be posting more on photoshop photo retouching techniques and hope to learn more from all of you too in the future.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 6, 2008)

Those PS tutorials are funny as hell

~Michael~


----------

